# Prenatal vitamins and IBS-D



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi,I want to start trying to get pregnant sometime in 2002 and am now shopping around for a good prenatal vitamin. I am IBS-D so for me a good prenatal vitamin would be one that makes me constipated. I definitely do not need anything with a stool softener in it!Has anyone out there with IBS-D found a prenatal vitamin that does not aggravate, or even helps alleviate, IBS-D? If so, please pass on the name of the brand to me.Thanks!


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi I'm IBS-D too and am trying to get preg. My gyn prescribed Citracal prenatal vites but they have a stool softener in them and even though I had the prescription filled, I have yet to take one because I'm afraid. Last night my husband got me GNC Prenatals w/o iron, since that upsets my stomach. I only took one so far and had almost-D this morning. I don't know if it is from that or not but I will keep you posted on how they are.


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I am currently 28 weeks pregnant and have been taking a Nestabs CBF, a prenantal vitamin, and so far no problems with diahhria. I have been wonderfully normal, or constipated. The only side effect listed I beleive is constipation, so you may want to give them a try.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I am taking Premsys. It took onw with iron and BOY did it CONSTIPATE ME and I am IBS-D. Premsys has no iron and has been easy on the stomach - I owuld chekc into that - there are a TON of prenatals out there now - so your doc would be your best source. My doc just let's you keep trying til you find the right one.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Update - I've been doing okay with the GNC prenatal vits. w/o iron over the last couple of days. You don't need a prescription for them. The only thing they do is turn my pee neon yellow!


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks for the replies...any more tips or updates? I am going to call my OBGYN this week with a request for one of the constipating brands mentioned here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2001)

I thought iron was giving me D so I take flintstone vitamins with extra calcium and no iron.But now I know iron has nothing to do with it =-( I'm 3 mos pregnant and my OB says I don't need to take more than flintstones if I don't want to.


----------

